

Drinking a Blue Screen of Death in the back streets of Tokyo - jpatokal
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/19/5911437/drinking-a-blue-screen-of-death-in-the-back-streets-of-tokyo

======
jpatokal
The homepage implies they do more than just serve booze:

 _At Hackers Bar, you can observe live application and product development by
our current team of hackers. We can also take orders to create systems for
daily duties, new businesses and applications that will make your life more
convenient._

The opening hours seem pretty limited:

 _The events run four times a week — the bar only opens at 8pm on weeknights_.

At least it's located in Roppongi:

[https://www.google.com/maps/preview?ll=35.664375,139.730543&...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview?ll=35.664375,139.730543&z=17&t=m&hl=en-
US&gl=JP&mapclient=embed&q=7+Chome-12-3+Roppongi+Minato-
ku,+T%C5%8Dky%C5%8D-to)

------
vvijay03
I love the drink names: Blue Screen of Death, and Kernel Panic !

